# Receiver/Pre-pro upgrade?



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

I have an older Onkyo Pre-pro (PR-SC885) and would like to replace it to get more up to date goodies - 4K compatibility - dual sub outputs (I have one ported sub on one with a passive radiator), and a higher end Audyssey package. My 5 channel HT is in my living room (no room for 7 channel or height channels). I have an Emotiva XPA-5 for amplification that I want to continue to use so I need pre-outs. I know the two 4K BluRay players available have 2 HDMI outputs, so I don't technically need 4K passthrough, but I want it anyway.


I'm mostly looking at the Denon AVR X3300W. Possibly the Marantz AV7702mkII if it goes on discount. I'd prefer a Pre-pro over a receiver since I'm more likely to get better internal components and processors and I'll use my Emotiva amp anyway, but find it hard to justify spending $2000+ when a $900 receiver will do 90+% of the same job.


Anyway, how much of a difference will I notice going from my Onkyo to one of the above units? I'll get the 4K passthrough convenience, go from Audyssey MultEQ XT to MultEQ 32, 2 sub outs with separate equalization and time alignment (giving me more placement options), and Audyssey dynamic EQ and volume. The 2016 Denon receiver will also have access to the new (~$30) Audyssey app that will allow custom EQ curves. Will the benefits justify spending close to a grand? Anything else I need to consider?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Spidacat said:


> I'd prefer a Pre-pro over a receiver since I'm more likely to get better internal components and processors and I'll use my Emotiva amp anyway, but find it hard to justify spending $2000+ when a $900 receiver will do 90+% of the same job.


Hi Spidacat,

I have to slightly disagree with the former and agree with the latter and say the parts/internal component quality of upper tier AVRs is just as good, at least sonically, as Pre-pros. The difference is economies of scale. They probably make/sell 10x as many AVRs as equivalent pre's, so yes, parts cost will be higher, along with required margins.
An upper tier AVR that has pre-outs and all the features/bells/whistles you need, would be my suggestion. The bonus is the extra onboard amp channels if you ever decide to add effects channels down the road. With the Emotiva powering the 5 main channels, the AVR will produce more than sufficient output for the extra effects channels. As long as the video processing is up to par...
My 2c

cheers


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

I remember reading about better components in Pre-pros years ago, but you might be right. Pre-pros pretty much start out at $2000 and receivers pretty much top out there plus you're paying for amp channels. Surely the pre-pro must offer something to offset the price for skipping the amps? Still I'm looking at more midrange (Denon X3300) than flagship. I'd still like to hear opinions about audible quality from moving from Audyssey MultXT XT to 32 and the dual sub equalization.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Spidacat said:


> I have an older Onkyo Pre-pro (PR-SC885) and would like to replace it to get more up to date goodies - 4K compatibility - dual sub outputs (I have one ported sub on one with a passive radiator), and a higher end Audyssey package. My 5 channel HT is in my living room (no room for 7 channel or height channels). I have an Emotiva XPA-5 for amplification that I want to continue to use so I need pre-outs. I know the two 4K BluRay players available have 2 HDMI outputs, so I don't technically need 4K passthrough, but I want it anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm mostly looking at the Denon AVR X3300W. Possibly the Marantz AV7702mkII if it goes on discount. I'd prefer a Pre-pro over a receiver since I'm more likely to get better internal components and processors and I'll use my Emotiva amp anyway, but find it hard to justify spending $2000+ when a $900 receiver will do 90+% of the same job.
> ...


Here is the MARANTZ 7701 preamp for $749 
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/marav7701/marantz-av7701-7.2-ch-networking-a/v-preamp/processor/1.html
MARANTZ 7702 for $949
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/marav7702/marantz-av7702-11.2-ch-networking-a/v-preamp/processor/1.html


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

I appreciate the links. I did look at those some time ago. The 7701 isn't really more advanced that what I have now. The regular 7702 still lacks something (drawing a blank from memory - full 4K + HDR support?), that's why I was considering the 7702MKII which is still $1400 refurbished. That's why I was looking at the 2016 Denon X3300W receiver which has everything I want plus the upcoming Audyssey app for about $950 new. My Onkyo still works fine; I'm still trying to figure out whether a big difference will be noticed by adding the better Audyssey version and dual sub equalization. I can get around the 4K comparability by using the dual outputs on a 4K player. It only makes sense to spend the extra money if I get some other benefit. If it's worth it, then I can decide between models of receivers/pre-pro's.


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

How about the 2016 Denon X3000 vs. the 2015 X4200? Fry's commonly has the X4200 on sale for about what the new X3300 goes for. I know the 2016 models will have the Audyssey app available in a few months. Will it also be available on the 2015 models? If anything, the 4200 is more capable than the 3300. Sounds like the 4200 (new with full warranty) would be a better buy than the 3300 provided the Audyssey app is available.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would go for the pre-amp since you already have the power amps. As far as the pre-amps having the same build quality and parts as the AVR...in my case with the Yamaha CXA-5100 pre-amp. I have balanced inputs/outputs, better DACs, and the DACs are better on all the channels (not just for stereo). I don't know if that is the same for Marantz, but I know the Marantz is a highly regarded unit, and I think it deserves a vote.


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

I would actually prefer a pre-pro for the reasons you mentioned. However, there's not much to choose from for around $1000. I hear a lot of conflicting information regarding Yamaha and Pioneer's room correction systems. I rarely upgrade, so I'm more comfortable staying with Audyssey. I did glance earlier and saw Pioneer's new flagship reviewed - I'll have to glance at the room correction comments to see what the new one offers.


----------

